# variadores de frecuencia



## rayko (Nov 4, 2009)

hola a todos,estoy intentando buscar información acerca de variadores de frecuencia pero la verdad que no se ve mucho,lo que busco mas bien son esquemas para conectar un variador  a 3 motores(hidros) y que me los arranque progresivamente segun vaya la demanda de agua.gracias.


----------



## krit (Nov 4, 2009)

Dispongo de varios manuales en PDF de variadores Danfoss,Siemens,Onrom,.. 
Dime que marca y modelo vas a usar y te los puedo poner.
De todas maneras deberias concretar un poco más tu idea.¿Los motores irian en paralelo o arrancados secuencialmente? ¿en función de que varia la velocidad?, ¿de la presión?, ¿del consumo?.
Los Danfoss para mi son los mas fáciles de manejar, aunque todos son similares.
Un saludo.


----------



## rayko (Nov 5, 2009)

Hola krit,la velocidad varia en funcion de la presion de la tuberia,en principio lo iba a hacer secuencialmente pero me gustaria saber si en paralelo tiene alguna ventaja al respecto,me gustaria ver si me puedes enviar el del vlt para 4kw.gracias.
Un Saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2009)

Leíste esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/


----------



## krit (Nov 5, 2009)

Te envio el manual de uno de los tipos de Onrom y que es de los pocos que tiene un tamaño menor de 1 mega. Casi todas las marcas sacan el manual para un modelo determinado y dentro de ese modelo los hay de varias potencias y tensiones, monofásicos y trifasicos,con display incorporado permanente y opcional, control por terminales de entrada o por bus(RS485,profibus, devicenet)....; en fín las posibilidades son muchas.

Todos los PDF que tengo los he descargado de la red asi que rasrea un poco y verás que hay mucha información.
Para enpezar aqui tienes una pagina de Danfoss
http://www.danfoss.com/BusinessAreas/DrivesSolutions/Documentations/Technical+Documentation.htm

Respecto a la forma de trabajo creo que has elegido la correcta pero tampoco es necesario que todos los convertidores trabajen con variador. Si pones un colector que recoja la salida de tres bombas por ejemplo, dos de ellas pueden trabajar directamente a la red,con contactores solamente, y el tercero será el que varie la velocidad en función de un transductor de presión que pongas en el colector. Si esta disminuye manda aumentar la velocidad y viciversa.

Bueno ya tienes para invertigar un  rato. Espero que te sirva y si en algo más puedo ayudar pregunta,la comunidad es muy grande y alguien habra que sepa

Un saludo.


----------



## rayko (Dic 1, 2009)

Hola de nuevo,ahora me ha salido una nueva duda, se supone que el  transductor de presion que esta en la tuberia varia la resistencia segun la presion,que a su vez varia la tension que hay en la entrada analogica del variador,(0-10v),pero como se hace para que la presion por ejemplo no pase de 2,5 bares ó 3 bares,¿que hay que cuadrar la maxima presion que quieras con maxima tension de entrada?como se hace eso si es asi.
Saludos.


----------



## rayko (Feb 25, 2010)

alguien por aqui tiene esquemas para hacer cuadros electricos con variadores de frecuencia,estoy intentando hacer cuadros con variadores pero tengo alunas dudas.
Gracias.


----------



## Mar123 (Ago 25, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Leíste esto:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/



Saludos. Si ya lo retelei, pero ni como probarlo el 74128 esta descontinuado


----------

